# Il vous est demandé de... (demander)



## GrammarFreak

"_Il vous est demandé d'ôter vos chaussures à l'entrée de la patinoire..._" 

Comment puis-je exprimer cette idée générale? Faut-il utiliser le vouvoiement ou la 2ème personne du pluriel en espagnol? 

Peut-on dire "_le pide que se quiten los zapatos_" o _"le pide quitar los zapatos..."?_

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## chics

Yo diría más bien: _Rogamos que se quiten los zapatos..._


----------



## GrammarFreak

Muchas gracias!

Pero mi frase es correcta o no? "_Les pide_" o "_le pide_"?


----------



## chics

Podrías decir "se pide", que gramaticalemete es correcta (pero no "le pide" ni "les pide"), lo que pasa es que suena muy agresivo. Lo que se suele emplear es "se ruega".


----------



## poupounette

No, tu frase no es correcta.

Como dice chics, lo más correcto es "rogamos se quiten los zapatos"


----------



## Gregoire74

GrammarFreak said:


> "_Il vous est demandé d'ôter vos chaussures à l'entrée de la patinoire..._"
> 
> Comment puis-je exprimer cette idée générale? Faut-il utiliser le vouvoiement ou la 2ème personne du pluriel en espagnol?
> 
> *Peut-on dire "le pide que se quiten los zapatos" o "le pide quitar los zapatos..."?*
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda!


 
A mí me parece que su traducción no es idiomática.
Le sugerería las siguientes:

Se ruega quitarse los zapatos...
Por favor quitar sus zapatos...

Grego


----------



## chics

poupounette said:


> lo más correcto es "rogamos se quiten los zapatos"


 Mucho mejor así, sin el _que_. 


> Se ruega quitarse los zapatos... / Se ruega hagan el favor de quitarse los zapatos... Pero es un poco demasiado enrevesado, para mi gusto. La versión de Pouponette me gusta más.
> Por favor, quitar quítense los zapatos...


----------



## poupounette

Gregoire74 said:


> A mí me parece que su traducción no es idiomática.
> Le sugerería las siguientes:
> 
> Se ruega quitarse los zapatos...
> Por favor quitar sus zapatos...
> 
> Grego


----------



## GrammarFreak

Merci, mais le problème est que cette phrase est tirée d'un article un peu ironique. Ca n'est pas une pancarte affichée de manière courtoise devant une patinoire. "_Rogar_" me semblait un peu trop fort et trop "poli" dans ce contexte. Et je ne peux donc pas non plus utiliser "_por favor_".


----------



## chics

Tu peux aussi dire: _Quítense los zapatos antes de..._

De toute façon, _rogar_, ici est une "frase hecha", pas si polie comme peut être tu le vois. C'est un peu comme, à l'invers, _pacienter_, que à nous nous semble très polie (comme _tengan paciencia, por favor_) mais vraiment c'est _espérate_.


----------



## GrammarFreak

D'accord. 

Et, "_*se les pide que* se quiten los zapatos_" n'est pas correct du tout?

Merci encore.


----------



## Gregoire74

Je crois que votre traduction est redondante (_les_ est implicite dans le verbe et dans _se_). Comme l'a écrit qqn auparavant, ce n'est pas grammaticalement faux, mais ça ne sonne pas naturel (pas idiomatique).

Grego


----------



## GrammarFreak

Merci bien. Ca me semble toujours bizarre, car google trouve plus de 140 000 ocurrences pour "_se les pide que_". 
Mais "rogar" semble faire l'unanimité, alors ça sera "se ruega".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



GrammarFreak said:


> Merci bien. Ca me semble toujours bizarre, car google trouve plus de 140 000 ocurrences pour "_se les pide que_".
> Mais "rogar" semble faire l'unanimité, alors ça sera "se ruega".



Non, ce n'est pas si bizarre.
J'ai fait la même recherche que vous (bien sûr je n'ai pas lu les 140 000 posts, seulement ceux de la première page).

La formule _se pide/ruega que_ est une formule impersonnelle de politesse qui pourrait être rendue en français par: _il est demandé_. Il s'agit d'un ordre ni plus ni moins.
- Se ruega no fumar = interdiction de fumer
- Se ruega acudir con traje = tenue de soirée exigée...

_Se les ruega_ est en fait la partie d'un discours:
- los invitados se amontonan en la entrada: se les ruega que vayan hacia el salón
- los alumnos están sentados y listos para empezar el examen. Se les pide que apaguen sus móviles.

Pour résumer dans _se les pide_ *les *est toujours un complément indirect et fait allusion à des personnes dont on a parlé auparavant.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GrammarFreak

> Pour résumer dans _se les pide_ *les *est toujours un complément indirect et fait allusion à des personnes dont on a parlé auparavant.



Oui! C'est exactement le cas dans mon contexte. Comme je l'ai dit au tout début, cette phrase n'est pas une formule de politesse isolée que je cherche à traduire. C'est une phrase qui fait partie d'un article dans une brochure. La phrase d'avant est _"Vous n'avez pas besoin de marcher longtemps pour atteindre la patinoire. Il vous est (donc) demandé d'ôter vos chaussures à l'entrée..._" 
On a donc déjà parlé de ces personnes avant. 



> los alumnos están sentados y listos para empezar el examen. Se les pide que apaguen sus móviles.



Cet exemple semble être le plus proche.


----------



## Marlluna

En la frase de los alumnos y los móviles "se les pide"  a los alumnos". En la de la "patinoire" "se pide a ustedes". Las frases por lo tanto no son semejantes. ¿Qué tal en futuro? : Por lo tanto, se les pedirá (se sobreentiende en este caso que es a ustedes) que se quiten los zapatos".


----------



## poupounette

Lo siento, pero insisto, *se les pide* me suena fatal. Incluso en el contexto del examen, *se ruega apaguen los móviles*, o l*es pediríamos que apaguen los móviles.*


----------



## Marlluna

Pourponette, depende de lo que quieras decir:
- se pide a ustedes que... (se ruega que)
- se ruega a ellos que... (se les pide que)
¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## poupounette

Marlluna said:


> Pourponette, depende de lo que quieras decir:
> - se pide a ustedes que... (se ruega que)
> - se ruega a ellos que... (se les pide que)
> ¿Cómo lo ves?


se les pide, en todo caso, y si no he entendido mal, se refiere también a ustedes. Pero insisto, me suena mal


----------



## GrammarFreak

ok, je vais utiliser "_rogar_". Je dois donc dire "se ruega quitarse..." ou "se ruega que se quiten..."?

Gracias a todos por su ayuda y explicaciones.


----------



## poupounette

Yo diría _se ruega se quiten los zapatos al entrar_


----------



## bamboo shoot

Hola,
comment trduiriez-vous : "J'ai une grande capacité à m'adapter au travail qui m'est demandé d'accomplir" ?
Merci.


----------



## Namarne

_Tengo una gran capacidad para adaptarme al trabajo cuyo cumplimiento se me requiere.  
Tengo una gran capacidad de adaptación a cualquier trabajo que se me pida._ 
Seguro que hay otras posibilidades. Espero que te sirva. 
Saludos, 
N


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, obnjour,


Namarne said:


> Seguro que hay otras posibilidades.


Por ejemplo:
- para desempeñar cualquier trabajo (encomendado)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

